# My Electric Guitar for your Semi-Auto 12 Ga?



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a Jackson DK2 Electric Guitar that I would like to trade for a semi-auto 12 gauge. The guitar is worth about $400. Feel free to make offers. If you have a nice enough gun, I would even be willing to trade my brand new remington 870 express full synthetic along with the guitar. Let me know what you have. Tell your friends.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a Winchester Super X1 in extremely good condition that I might be interested in trading. Do you have any pics of the guitar?


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

*Pictures*

Here are some pictures.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

*Bump*

Anyone interested? There are pictures now. Like I said, if it's a good gun I will include my 870 express.


----------



## BirdRookie (Dec 2, 2014)

Any chance you're interested in just selling your 870?


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

I actually sold both already. Sorry


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

greenfletchings said:


> i have a jackson dk2 electric guitar that i would like to trade for a semi-auto 12 gauge. The guitar is worth about $400. Feel free to make offers. If you have a nice enough gun, i would even be willing to trade my brand new remington 870 express full synthetic along with the guitar. Let me know what you have. Tell your friends.


sold


----------



## BirdRookie (Dec 2, 2014)

No worries! I realized it had been a while since anyone commented but figured it was worth a shot.


----------

